# Pink Floyd Niagara



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Just call me second stringer Andy - I'm now the second stringer for Pink Floyd Niagara:

http://www.pinkfloydniagara.com/

I've kust went to my first rehearsal, and the show opens tomorrow (July 5th). I'm not there this week-end, but I am supposed to be there at least some of next week-end.

If anyone drops by to see the show, let me know.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I scored some tickets for the last show, Sept 1st


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Just did my first night with this show. The band is great, the light show is fantastic, the Pa is not bad either...










That's a Mackie that is running the 'Whizzle stick' and the quad effects return back through the matrix of the main mixer.

The main mixer is a Soundcraft K2 with a 40 Channel frame. All channels and all the returns are used, as are all of the auxilaries. There is a seperate monitor board on stage.











You can see the start of lighting land in this pic, but more importantly, you can see how important it is to be neat when you set this sort of stuff up. If you follow the arrow you can kind of see a mangy yellow extension cord mixed in with the power supply cable for the board. I kicked this twice durring the night and the front of house went black - the first time I thought we had a brown out as the power came back on its own, the second time I figured it out and was scrambling in the dark on my hands and knees cursing the guy who set it up like that.

Note there is no rock to crawl under.

The mix is quite a handful, so I didn't have time to get any pics of the actual show.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Looking forward to checking it out live.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I never knew this show existed!!!

I'll definitely have to check it out.

When I first saw the link, I thought it was some spin off of the concert nights at Zooz.... my brother runs the food service there. We help out on concert nights sometimes...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I sat in with Andy for a few tunes last night. Wish I could have stayed longer. But I will see the whole show in Sept. The crowds they are getting are pitiful. It's a real shame because they are putting on a great show out there. Sound, light and musicianship. Anyone in the area should go and check it out. You will not get more for your money in this town.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

If anyone in the Niagara region is considering going to see this show, it wraps up this Labour Day Week-end. I did my last date with them on Friday night, and I'm booked out of town for the week-end, so I'll miss the last show myself.

If you want to see/hear clips of the show they are posted here:
http://myspace.com/pinkfloydniagara

I don't know why they are not on the main site (www.pinkfloydniagara.com)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This really is a great show, for anyone in the area.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I spoke too soon, I am doing the final show.

Party, Party, Party! :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

See you Saturday night....


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Final show was a good one. They informed the crowd that they are taking the show on the road and then will be back in Niagara next year for another run. Check them out next year if you get a chance. Expert sound work as well :bow:


----------

